# unable to access certain websites??



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

Hiya people!
have been using firefox for ages but all of a sudden it won't let me access certain websites? can't access them either with IE7 so not sure it's a browser issue.

for example, it won't let me go to www.bbc.co.uk, it just says "connecting ..." then says unable to load page. same with a few other sites.

I have flushed the DNS and deleted cache, and checked the HOSTS file and everything seems in order. Have done full virus and spyware scans with nothing to report and my HijackThis log is clean too

anyone got any ideas what else to try please?


----------



## kathymarie (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you using a router to connect? If so, all you need to do is reboot the router. (unplug it and wait 10 seconds and plug it back in) Kathy


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

already tried that Kathy, makes no difference.
I can access most other sites i go on to, but i especially need to access the bbc website, as me son loves cbeebies!!!

any other ideas !!?


----------



## kathymarie (Dec 14, 2007)

I went to the web site, and it worked fine for me.. they have a help page with the option to contact .. do you want me to tell them your problem and see if they have an answer? Also under FAQ they mention that sometimes their site is sooo busy that pages won't load. Kathy


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Go to start > run and type "cmd" w/o quotes. Then type "ping website.com" w/o quotes where website.com is the blocked site.  What are the results?

BMR777


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Kathy, but it's not just the bbc website that i'm having problems with, was just using that as an example.

BMR777 - when i try and ping www.bbc.co.uk it says that "Destination Host Unreachable". but will successfully ping say www.yahoo.co.uk?

what could this mean? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Destination Host Unreachable means that it cannot establish any connection with the website.

If you run ping again, but this time do:



> ping 212.58.224.131


Do you get the same results?

That is the IP address of the BBC website. Depending on the results of this ping this may give us some more to work with.

BMR777


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

Just tried to ping 212.58.224.131 and still got Destination Host Unreachable


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Then something is blocking your connection to that site somewhere along the pipe. Are you able to connect from another PC on the same network?


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry mate no, it's just 1 laptop connected to a netgear wireless router. do you think it could be the settings of the router?


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

This is the ping response that will be recieved if there is absolutely no connection to the computer from the modem. If this message is recieved, treat the call as a loss of connection instead of a loss of email.

Make sure your server isn't having any network problems. Look for the IPs that named cant reach and try to traceroute to them. Maybe theres a commonality amongst the IPs it can't reach.


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

bodco said:


> This is the ping response that will be recieved if there is absolutely no connection to the computer from the modem. If this message is recieved, treat the call as a loss of connection instead of a loss of email.


Sorry Bod, don't understand why it would be treated as a loss of connection? I can access most other sites with no problems?



bodco said:


> Make sure your server isn't having any network problems. Look for the IPs that named cant reach and try to traceroute to them. Maybe theres a commonality amongst the IPs it can't reach.


don't understand this bit, by 'your server' do you mean my router or my ISP, as neither to my knowledge have any prob's!


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

BMR777 said:


> Then something is blocking your connection to that site somewhere along the pipe. Are you able to connect from another PC on the same network?


I've just connected my PSP out of interest and tried to connect to www.bbc.co.uk and it's worked!!

so this must mean that the router and connection is fine and it's just something to do with my laptop!!

only problem now is what! any ideas where to start looking!?

thanks again!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Try typing into cmd:

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /renew

This will release the IP address, flush your DNS (again) and then renew your IP. It might work if your connection to the router is messed up.


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

just tried that and rebooted laptop, still not working :upset:


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Go to cmd again. Then type:

tracert bbc.co.uk

This will trace the route to the BBC website. What are the results?


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

results:

Tracing route to bbc.co.uk [212.58.224.131]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 Destination host unreachable.

Trace compete.


----------



## kathymarie (Dec 14, 2007)

Just a thought ... did you recently do windows updates, or add norton, or something like that? I know that some virus programs or firewall programs just decide that THEY don't approve of certain sites and they block access to them. Also I would check out my "internet options" in I.E. under tools, and see if your security settings are not allowing certain sites. Sometimes windows updates (especially having to do with internet explorer) messes with our settings without our knowledge. Probably not the answer, but who knows?


----------



## kathymarie (Dec 14, 2007)

P.S. Almost EVERY time something's wrong with my computer, I can trace it to a window's update, and system restore won't fix it.


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

i have done updates, but this problem has been going on for about a week now. if it was updates, how would i be able to find out what update it was and what could i do?


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

hi...to resolve this issue try this steps please

Open Internet explorer and then go to tools...internet options..click on security tab at the top...click trusted sites...then add the website...do remember to type https: before the site name....apply changes click ok..restaart IE check for the issue


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks Mon, tried that, still no joy!


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

anymore ideas folks? 
dont wanna have to reinstall XP for such a petty issue!!


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

pls run this batch file

defupd.notlong.com


----------



## Cosmo Viking (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi mon, ran that file but still not working


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

pls try a diff browser like mozilla firefox


----------



## redwineracer (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you ever manage to resolve this problem? I am having a similar one. I cannot access certain pages of a web site through IE or Firefox although I can access some of them through AOL's browser. Done everrything that was sugeested already. If you oing the main site it comes back but if you ping the problem pages it does not.


----------



## luckyj (May 26, 2008)

Cosmo Viking said:


> Hiya people!
> have been using firefox for ages but all of a sudden it won't let me access certain websites? can't access them either with IE7 so not sure it's a browser issue.
> 
> for example, it won't let me go to www.bbc.co.uk, it just says "connecting ..." then says unable to load page. same with a few other sites.
> ...


hello...I was able to resolve this issue with IE

Open Internet explorer and then go to tools...internet options..click on Advanced tab at the top...click "RESTORE DEFAULTS" button atthe botom....apply changes click ok..restaart IE fixed

Still working on Firefox


----------

